# Solar Heating



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone have experience in this dept?
Taking courses on it. Seems neat.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I've installed a few. What's your question?


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

What type of systems? Manufacture?

Any demand for it?


----------

